# Mumble - bester Weg um Patch einzuspielen

## Haubentaucher

Hallo, 

ich nutze standardmäßig Jack. Jetzt hat FalkTX vor einigen Monaten einen Patch für Mumble 1.2.2 veröffentlicht, um Jack nativ zu nutzen (siehe: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=3166072&group_id=147372&atid=768007).

Was ist der beste Weg, den Patch einzuspielen. Ich habe in einem Buch mal die Methode gelesen, die Paketverwaltung per STRG-C abzubrechen, wenn dort angefangen wird zu kompilieren. Allerdings finde ich das nicht unbedingt elegant. Gibt es einen besseren Weg?

----------

## Max Steel

das mumble-paket in ein eigenes Overlay packen und dort den Patch hinzufügen:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Portage_Overlays

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/userguide.xml

----------

## Josef.95

 *Haubentaucher wrote:*   

> Was ist der beste Weg, den Patch einzuspielen. Ich habe in einem Buch mal die Methode gelesen, die Paketverwaltung per STRG-C abzubrechen, wenn dort angefangen wird zu kompilieren. Allerdings finde ich das nicht unbedingt elegant. Gibt es einen besseren Weg?

 

Schau mal ob dir die hier genannten Tipps weiterhelfen.

----------

## Haubentaucher

Danke für die Hilfe. Das ging nicht ganz reibungslos, weil die unpack-Funktion im ebuild gefehlt hat, aber jetzt funktioniert es.

----------

